# Personality test using pictures...



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

http://dna.imagini.net/friends/

What are you...Do the test and find out,
Interesting little test, I'm a Sofisticat.

Heh

Dave


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm a dreamer!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Wild cat


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

easy rider! haha...some was close but some was far off as well...cool idea....


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Actually, they list more than just one thing.

For me:
Mood--sofisticat.
Fun--conquerer
Habits--back to basics
Love--love bug


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I'm a dreamer, escape-artist, back-to-basics love bug. Sounds right, although I thought I would be more of a home soul.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Mood: dreamer* _(Always drifting off, their imagination takes control. They have big ideas, and a cool calm manner.)_
Right on.

*Fun: escape artist* _(They are forever slipping off, getting away from the rat race, and recharging those batteries. Independent, and thoughtful - they know themselves well.)_
Right on.

*Habits: high time roller* _(They are only seen in the best, and the finest, they love top quality, high-end glamour. Always adding a touch of sophistication to the proceedings.)_
Strange, I thought I was a reserved & reticent grump during any kind of proceedings, but I'm actually oozing just the right amount of sophistication. Yay!

*Love: touchy feely* _(Love for them is about human contact - the nitty gritty. They are very physical, a high sex drive demands plenty of attention.)_
Heh heh...


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Mood: Dreamer
Fun: Worker Bee
Habits: New Wave Puritan
Love: Home Soul


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

I was a whole bunch of stuff that didn't make any sense and I was too lazy to bother typing it out here.

Analyze That!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Mood: Wild Cat
Fun: Conqueror
Habits: High Time Roller
Love: Love Bug


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Wild Cat" Sinc. That shall be your new nickname. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Mood: Sofisticat
Fun: Escape Artist
Habits: Junkie Monkey
Love: Part time lover


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Mood: Easy Rider
Fun: Worker Bee
Habits: High Time Roller
Love: Love Bug

I am SO not a worker bee. How does getting excited by a new book make me a drone in the first place?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah that was fun - saw it on Digg earlier.
Go-getter
Escape Artist
Junkie Monkey
Love Bug










I was realllly conflicted about the art choice - needed a "most" selection. 

Almost scary to the tee on Habits and Fun for me 

*Junkie Monkey* _They don't have rules and they don't like restrictions. They make their own choices and they do as they please. Pleasure always comes first._

*Escape artist*_ (They are forever slipping off, getting away from the rat race, and recharging those batteries. Independent, and thoughtful - they know themselves well.)_


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Mood: Sophisticat
Fun: Conqueror
Habits: New Wave Puritan
Love: Love Bug


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

Mood: Dreamer
Fun: Escape Artist
Habits: Junkie Monkey
Love: Love Bug


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

Easy Rider, Worker Bee, Back to basics, Touchy Feely


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Mood: Gogetter
Fun: Conquerer
Habits: High Time Roller
Love: Love Bug


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Gee, mine was a weird one, not as nice as everyone else's. Maybe I got the wrong link:

Mood: Irritating Smart-Ass: Always trying to make the clever quip, should shut up and get some work done. Acquaintances will avoid if spotted.
Fun: Tortures small animals
Habits: Slovenly, usually drunk.
Love: Unrepentant Narcissist


----------

